# Z 7 mathews



## bigthree (Nov 28, 2009)

Im looking for advice has anyone heard how good this bow is just curious


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Go an shoot it for yourself...........just cause someone says it is good or bad doesn't matter. What matters is how it feels and shoots for you. You can shoot one at either Utah Archery in SLC or Wilde Arrow in Centerville. Good luck!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

bigthree said:


> Im looking for advice has anyone heard how good this bow is just curious


I went with Poopie and he shot it. It's bad A. He loved it and is going to buy it this spring. I was very impressed with how quiet it was. Seeing this bow made me for the first time think about upgrading my mathews outback.

It was fast too.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot it a couple of days ago. It is way smooth and way quiet. I shot the Reezon, Monster and the Z-7. It's a good thing that I don't have any money cause that would have been a difficult descision. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did I mention that not only is that bow sexy, but holding that bow actually makes you sexier!  And better in the sack.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Did I mention that not only is that bow sexy, but holding that bow actually makes you sexier!  And better in the sack.


I didn't realize that you could see me. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Did I mention that not only is that bow sexy, but holding that bow actually makes you sexier!  And better in the sack.


Is that why you hit the sack with a bow in each hand? :idea:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

NHS said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Did I mention that not only is that bow sexy, but holding that bow actually makes you sexier!  And better in the sack.
> ...


Hey you're not allowed in the archery section. Go back the the muzzle loader section. We don't take kindly to your kind around here.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm this close to joining the archery club -><-. Although, I can't afford to join via the Matthews Z7, I'm going to be a stick flipper this fall.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> I'm this close to joining the archery club -><-. Although, I can't afford to join via the Matthews Z7, I'm going to be a stick flipper this fall.


Oh great Nate, that is all we need is another Pompas, egotistical, oppinionated, My way or the Highway stick flipping guy on here.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm this close to joining the archery club -><-. Although, I can't afford to join via the Matthews Z7, I'm going to be a stick flipper this fall.
> ...


There is always room for one more!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I remember my first year bow hunting as a 16 year old. I borrowed a recurve from a buddy of mine. I am pretty sure that the compound had not been invented yet or it was in the making at that time. I had 6 arrows in my quiver and they all had different heads from bear razors to MAE 3's or something like that. I had a buckie at 30 yards that I shot every arrow that I had at it. It never moved. My legs were shaking so bad that I couldn't believe it and that was the first experience with that shaking thing. The buck ran away only when I went to retrieve my shattered wooden arrows. I had a compound the next year and have never looked back. Why I would want an inferior weapon is beyond me. 

One of my favorite pictures is the one that has the Indian on horseback holding a compound bow over his head and is entitled "What If". Ya, if they had better bows we wouldn't have made it in here to steal their land. 

Good luck however, you might do better than I did. :mrgreen:

Does this make this thread officially highjacked? sorry fixed.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That sounds like my archery season when I turned 16. I haven't hunted archery since the fall of 1990. I am excited to get back into it. First order of business is to upgrade my 1985 Ben Pearson. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Does this make this thread officially highjacked? sorry fixed.


It's not my Thread. Hijack away. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Does this make this thread officially highjacked? sorry fixed.
> ...


Oops.  Sorry Big three, my appologies.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> I remember my first year bow hunting as a 16 year old. I borrowed a recurve from a buddy of mine.


Did you see that TEX-O-BOB!!! Elk22hunter was once a bowhunter :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Why I would want an inferior weapon is beyond me.


The weapon wasn't what was inferior in this equation. It was the trembling, poopy-pants rookie holding it. Don't give me a deer standing broadside at 30 yards and a quiver full of arrows...

When I was young and dumb I thought I needed a compound to kill stuff with too... Good thing I outgrew that phase in my life. 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha Ha ha...................Good stuff Tex and Longbow!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

We're just funnin with you.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No we weren't! Scott's an IDIOT! :mrgreen:


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

HAHAHA - Thanks for the laugh guys!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Duckholla said:


> HAHAHA - Thanks for the laugh guys!


No sweat! I think that it was at my expense however. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Would you A-holes quit hijacking this thread. :roll: 

So did you buy the bow?


----------

